# Favorite Flux?



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hats everyone's favorite flux?


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hercules.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

LACO or Nokorode


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Oatey .95


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

suzie said:


> Oatey .95


Same here


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I use whatever water soluble stuff is handy, I like the Laco and No-Korrode best. Then if I have to solder where water is present, I like No-Korrode, but I use whatever is handy. If you stir it, and use it sparingly, it's all good.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nokorode


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Coppermate


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Capacitor.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Capacitor.


Excellent post. Made me lol.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Oateys #5 was our favorite but we are being warned that nocorote Oates # 5 and several others will not work on the new lead free brass. Oateys # 95 is the only one that seems to be working


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

I have two favorites when I'm required to use acid free flux, Griffon S39, for all other work when I can use acid based flux Kestor.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> Oateys #5 was our favorite but we are being warned that nocorote Oates # 5 and several others will not work on the new lead free brass. Oateys # 95 is the only one that seems to be working


The new water salable no korode. Works great. My can has a sticker on the lid saying it was for lead free brass Its in the turquoise can


----------



## iantheplumber (Sep 8, 2013)

oatey no. 5


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

iantheplumber said:


> oatey no. 5


that was our fav but they are saying that it doesn't work on the new no lead brass


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

The oatley #5 will work on the small lead-free brass from an inch down. The problem is with the bigger stuff.

It takes so much more heat on the large fittings that the regular flux breaks down before the fitting is hot enough to melt the solder.

If you are doing residential, you will fine with the #5. I use it.

Most the big stuff I do gets the prioress treatment, if I do have to sweat large fitting I use the #95.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

New water soluble no krode. Works on larger or small brass. Gets some. It works


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

J.W Harris


----------



## iantheplumber (Sep 8, 2013)

i don't know, i just soldered a 2" brass ball valve with no. 5 yesterday..

worked fine..

maybe it wasnt the lead free.. but i thought they pretty much switched everything over..


----------



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

Nokorode it's .... (burns the cuts on my hands)..... so nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Canfield Coppermate been using it for a few years here in SoCal on lead free brass, with or without water. It can ash up it not careful wit heat but that's rare, usually when in a right spot and can't get around backside of pipe. But again, I've been solely using the stuff since we had lead free shoved down our throats.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Capacitor.


Easily made 

3 ball point pens
3 spark plug wires


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)

Nokrode, used to use laco


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Does anybody remember Anderson's flux? It would clean old copper just like new with a little heat.


----------



## philoplumb (Nov 25, 2013)

Wiseman Everflux


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

everflux


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Wolverine Brass Flux


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> everflux













I like Everflux too. And as a bonus, it smells nice when it's heated up. Another plumber told me that odor is due to it containing animal fat as one of the ingredients.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> I like Everflux too. And as a bonus, it smells nice when it's heated up. Another plumber told me that odor is due to it containing animal fat as one of the ingredients.


I'm already fat enough without the flux making me hungry for a burger. :laughing:


----------

